# slingshot hunting on bbc



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else saw this or if anyone outside the UK can watch it but there was a slingshot kill on episode 4 of human planet documentary on the bbc.
Link 
The program is all pretty good and worth a watch i would say but the slingshot appears at about 17.30 minutes in so you can just skip to that point if you want.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a very interesting program, That guy with the slingshots got skills!! He might be on this forum


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link I was going to watch it when it was on but changed my mind having seen these tree dwellers before this looks different so saved it in favourites to watch sometime.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

John-Boy said:


> Thats a very interesting program, That guy with the slingshots got skills!! He might be on this forum


If he had internet,connection would be ace that high up.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

For people outside the UK i found it on a video streaming website i use so if you want to watch here it is.
http://www.megavideo.com/?d=SFG9CAS9


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice....shame is wasn't for food though.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't see it!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My friend wanted to show me this, but he couldn't remember the name ... thanks.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

exellent film that they really do live a good life, hard but must be satisfying. and i want a tree house like that. and an elephant to take off roading incase i get stuck.


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i watched it. it was brilliant. it just goes to show how other people live around the world..................... top.........................


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> For people outside the UK i found it on a video streaming website i use so if you want to watch here it is.
> http://www.megavideo.com/?d=SFG9CAS9


did you get any security warnings when entering this site? i have a mcafee warning that pops up when entering this link


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

> did you get any security warnings when entering this site? i have a mcafee warning that pops up when entering this link


I have used megavideo a lot no trouble and have watched some of this vid to check it was the right one. I would guess the cause of the message is megavideo is part of megaupload and on megaupload users are free to upload files for people to download so could probably upload a virus then link to it saying its something else so mcafee warned you. 
Just a guess.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Its an interesting program well worth watching. The bloke with the slingshot is a good and the bloke with the bow was pretty awesome to.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

ive just watched the other 3 in the series and they are all as good as each other.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah he was shooting the birds of paradise







like ninja lool


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That series of programs is simply amazing, I would definitely recommend watching them all, although there are a couple of slightly odd practices displayed in a couple of episodes; namely women breast-feeding monkeys and "Sky Burials"...









The episode you linked to here has really made me re-evaluate my approach. The hunter with the slingshot - I think his name was Galing? - Was using a very modest set-up, with rocks for ammo. But he managed to creep within seven or so yards of the small bird and dispatch it with a single shot, it went down like a sack of potatoes!









I think that I should put less emphasis on the kinetic energy and penetrative capabilities of my tools and instead focus on my field craft - I struggle to get within 20 yards of a pigeon!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> For people outside the UK i found it on a video streaming website i use so if you want to watch here it is.
> http://www.megavideo.com/?d=SFG9CAS9


did you get any security warnings when entering this site? i have a mcafee warning that pops up when entering this link
[/quote]

If you're worried, just scan your web browser's cache and cookies when you've finished watching it.

PS: To anyone who is annoyed by Megavideo's 1 hour limit, just disable it from creating any cookies in the settings of your web browser!


----------

